# unable to open the .PDF  from the internet explorer  8



## Vandy.soloman (Mar 19, 2009)

i am using windows  vista , i installed the internet explorer 8 , but after that i am not able to open the link to read the .pdf files


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Mar 19, 2009)

Try this: =D
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## daisymtc (Mar 20, 2009)

Get Foxit pdf reader or adobe reader


----------



## hamada (Mar 22, 2009)

or just save the file first on your hard disk  , then open it


----------

